# Trout & Bull Reds - Galveston - 8-9-16



## Capt Steve Bridges (May 14, 2016)

Hit the trout early on shrimp fishing over structure landing 11 keepers. East Bay was flat and green, ran out and chased the bulls. Double hookups, released to fight another day. I also do shark fishing near coastal and offshore for kings using heavier gear. I have days open in both Galveston & Sargent this month and next. Give me a shout or book your charter on my website under the "Book Your Charter" tab.

http://calledinsickfishingcharters.com/

Capt. Steve Bridges
832-416-3111


----------

